# Awee...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe...my bf will be let down.

I woke up this morning to find my Male fiddler crab clunked over. 
I've had him for quite a long time...i think i year or so?

Is that how long they live? 
I noticed the night before he was blowing a few bubbles and waving but then i realized his eyes had kinda drooped. (didnt know if he was sleeping or not) 
Now today he has topled over so i know he's gone.

LoL sorry.... I know its just a fiddler, but he was so awesome to watch! 
poor dude..


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry to hear about that.

I saw that BA's oakville had some beautiful crabs yesterday. I was very tempted to get one but I am unsure as far as compatibility and the only other tank I have open is my snail tank.

jrs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks Jrs

Those you saw, were they fiddlers or blue crabs? I really would love some of those. 
I only have my female left in the tank and i am gunna check and see if i had a spike as well. :/


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't really know much about crabs (just what I see on the dinner plate). I can tell you that they were multicolored red and blue and pretty large (3"-5"). I can't remember the price though - it must not have been too bad if I was giving it some thought.

jrs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow... i'll have to take a trip ^^


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Aw thats sad 
My brother is really into crabs, he has a couple fiddlers. I have 2 in my big tank as well. Theyre funny little guys, the way they wave thier little claw- its like they are dancing lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh you have some too? How long have you had yours??

I just adore them :3


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

My brothers been keeping his for a few years now. They don't last that long, the longest I think was maybe a year....But i'm not sure. A couple times he had a male and female that actually mated! But they never hatched, cus they have to be in the ocean- but it was still really neat


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I've never had crabs, and have no clue how long they live.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thanks guys! Good job on getting them to breed... Yes i read its really difficult to raise them but very very interesting.

It kinda reminded me of when i used to breed crays.. ^^ that was very exciting! Much much easier.. lol..


----------

